# 2014 Rescue Raffle Prizes



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This year we will have 2 categories of prizes -- *Regular Prizes* which will take a *$5.00* ticket and *Special Prizes* that will take a *$25.00* ticket. And for the Special Prizes, you can tell me which one of the Special Prizes you would like your ticket(s) to go toward -- i.e., you pick the Special Prize that you want to win, and the winner will be pulled only from the tickets for that Special Prize. 

Remember that you will receive one $5.00 Raffle Ticket for each $5.00 that you contribute to a Rescue Organization. Please remember to email me your receipt from the Rescue Organization so that I can issue your Raffle Tickets -- [email protected].


So without further delay -- let's start listing the prizes. :chili::chili::thumbsup::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #1*

*Cathie Comer custom made bed (Winner's choice) - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly, Secret and Breeze)*

*Examples of Cathie's Beds (you can see more on Cathie Comer's page on FBB).*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #2*

*50" x 60" (approximate) handmade Maltese Quilt designed by Lydia - donated by lydiatug (Lydia,Georgie Girl and Bayleigh) *

*Picture - Finished Quilt. Colors are more vivid than shown and back is lime green. *


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #3*

*Bling Grooming Bag made by Leanne and filled with grooming goodies - donated by Leanne (Leanne, Maya, Symon and Frankie)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #4*

*Custom painted handbag by Sugar and Spice (winner to choose handbag style and Maltese painting style) - donated by Furbabies Mom (Deb, Dewey, Laurel, Violet and Harley) *


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #5*

*Vintage/Collectible Maltese Sugar, Cremer, Salt & Pepper Shakers - donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie and Hope)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*SPECIAL PRIZE #6*

*Custom Painted Puppy Picture (Gallery wrapped 8 x 8” canvas, heat-set original oil painting, lapis blue background entitled: *
*“Tiny Morsel of Sweetness” *
*by L. Claire, The Malt Shoppe.) -- **donated by The Malt Shoppe (Claire and Blaze)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #1

**Wooden/Stainless Steel Feeding Bowl - donated by maggieh (Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #2

**$25.00 Amazon Gift Card - donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #3

**Custom Heart or Bone Shaped Tag designed by Michelle - **donated by Michellerobison (Michelle, Amber, Emily, Lil Bit, Rylee and Sasha)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #4

**Custom Tanner Tog's Maltese Dress or Vest (Winner's Choice) designed by Marti - **donated by mdbflorida (Mags, Boo and Zach)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #5

**Custom Digital Portrait of your fluff designed by Aastha's husband - **donated by eiksaa (Aastha, Gustave and Mieka )*

*Example*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #6

**2015 Metropolitan Maltese Rescue Calendar - **donated by mom2bijou (Tammy, Benny and Emma )*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #7

**3 Month Subscription to Bark Box- **donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Tilly, Secret and Breeze )*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #8

**Custom Tanner Tog's Dress or Vest (Winner's Choice) designed by Marti - **donated by summergirl73 (Bridget and Lady Bella)*

*Examples*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #9

**$50 Amazon Gift Card - **donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #10

**Maltese Photo Album - **donated by maggieh (Maggie, Swetness and Tessa)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've listed the 1st *Special Prize* and the 1st 10 *Regular Prizes*. This gives you an idea of how spectacular our 2014 Rescue Raffle Prizes are.* :chili::chili::aktion033::chili::chili:*

*Check back every few days to see additional prizes.*

And remember, if you want to donate a prize, please email me a picture at *[email protected]*. Please remember to include your SM name.

I will begin issuing Raffle Tickets by the end of this week. I want to have all the Special Prizes listed prior to issuing tickets so that you may make your choices.

So let's start making those donations to the Rescue Organization.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:sHa_banana:Great prizes, Lynn. Thanks for posting, I'm starting to get excited about the raffle.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I sent you the carrier picture for our other donation.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Exciting! I don't know if this can be answered, but which rescue is the most in need?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

SO exciting!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

sherry said:


> Exciting! I don't know if this can be answered, but which rescue is the most in need?


 I think all of the Maltese rescues are in need:

AMAR - American Maltese Association Rescue
NCMR - Northcentral Maltese Association Rescue
SCMR - Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue
MMR - Metropolitan Maltese Rescue

I know that right now AMAR has a special boy that will need about $5K in surgery and they've only raised about $2K for this the last time I heard.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

sherry said:


> Exciting! I don't know if this can be answered, but which rescue is the most in need?





Lacie's Mom said:


> I think all of the Maltese rescues are in need:
> 
> AMAR - American Maltese Association Rescue
> NCMR - Northcentral Maltese Association Rescue
> ...


Northcentral Maltese Rescue is also facing a large deficit this year because of several liver shunt dogs taken in.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I would say NCMR and AMAR as they've taken in the most dogs in need of expensive medical treatment.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

New prizes being added daily. Check back often and don't forget to buy your Raffle Tickets by donating to the rescue organization of your choice.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #11

**Maltese Bracelet - **donated by njdrake (Jane, Tess, Zoey and Emy)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #12

**Bark 'n Bag Carrier in Denim - **donated by mdbflorida (Mags, Boo and Zach)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #13

**Custom Tanner Tog's Maltese Dress or Vest (Winner's Choice) designed by Marti - **donated by sherry (Sherry, Riley and Sissy)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #14

**Fluffy Bed and Stuffed Toys - **donated by The A Team (Pat, Archie, Abbey, Ava, Tink, Mona Lisa and Chyna)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #15*

*Maltese Key Chain - **donated by njdrake (Jane, Emy, Tess and Zoey)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #16

**Maltese notepad and pen - **donated by Sylie (Sylvia, MiMi and RuRu)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #17

**Custom Heart or Bone Shaped Tag designed by Michelle - **donated by Michellerobison (Michelle, Amber, Emily, Lil Bit, Rylee and Sasha)* 

*Examples of Michelle's Tags*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #18

**Maltese handbag, keychain and iphone cover - **donated by maltese#1fan (Karen, Bella and Jasmine)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #19

**$25 Amazon Gift Card - **donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #20

**Custom Tanner Tog's Dress or Vest (Winner's Choice) designed by Marti - **donated by Tanner's Mom (Marti, Frankie, Tanner, Kelsey and Jamie)*

*Examples*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

more great prizes!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lynn, just sent you an email with another receipt for donation--I forgot I made 
another donation after I donated to Bide-A-Wee in NY. This time I made one to Maltese Rescue CA!!! 

xo
Kim


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, Looks great so far Lynn. Would love to win one too.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump! Don't forget to donate!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump. It's not too late to get your tickets and to make a difference in the lives of some very precious little fluffs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Really neat and unique prizes, love the vintage creamer and salt and pepper shakers., the quilt....the maltese pen and note pad ,purse, grooming bag with malts, so many cute things with Malts on them... I couldn't choose which I like the best...


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

There are more prizes coming, I know. I've submitted hand painted items myself. I'm sure Lynn will show more prizes when she's up to it. Hoping Lynn gets to feeling better, she's very much missed.

Keep donating, donating, donating....it's a win-win!!!! :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just wanted to note on the Salt and Pepper, Sugar, Creamer donation, that it was donated in Memory of Denise Hunter. 
I know she was a member on SM at one time and some of you also know her from the Specialty shows.
A little story behind this: I donated a set like this to the Specialty Rescue Raffle
2013 and after the Specialty Denise mentioned that she had put over a $100
dollars worth of tickets into the cup to try to win it and didn't. She was so disappointed. 
So, I happened to see this set on E-bay earlier this year and won it on the bidding. I had planned to give this to Denise on her birthday, August 19, this year. I know some of you know that she died August 1st, after a long, lomg, battle with multiple healthy issues. I know Denise would love that it is going for a raffle to support Maltese Rescues. 
My heart is broken at her passing, so this donation was special to me. Thanks for listening, Edie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, Edie, I understand. I totally understand.

This year's raffle has been slow and quiet, but soon the momentum will build.We must not forget the event, but we must wait for the plan to proceed.

Let's keep the rescue raffle alive!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Edie, I made another donation last night. I watched Bron's video that she is in with precious Cotton. 

I am so sorry about Denise. What a beautiful and thoughtful gift you had gotten for Denise.
And, you are right that Denise would love that the Salt and Pepper, Sugar, Creamer set is now going to a raffle to support Maltese Rescues.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Edie, that's so sad that Denise missed receiving your lovely gift. I was stunned about her death. When you wrote about your gift to Denise, I contacted Tammy Simon to see if it was the Denise I knew. Tammy was instrumental in getting Denise & Jim started in the Maltese world. 
I had dinner with Denise, Jim and Tammy a few years ago when they were in town for a dog show. Denise and Jim were the nicest people; you could see the magic between them and their love for the Maltese breed. I feel for Jim, he was dedicated to Denise; they were a lovely couple.
I think that's a lovely thing to do with this item you donated.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Edie, that is so special...what a nice thing to do!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Really neat and unique prizes, love the vintage creamer and salt and pepper shakers., the quilt....the maltese pen and note pad ,purse, grooming bag with malts, so many cute things with Malts on them... I couldn't choose which I like the best...




I just saw the creamers - they are cute! And I need new cat tags so winning those would be perfect.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm adding to this thread in case some missed the other mention of these prizes.
Due to Lynn's inability to work on the raffle at this time, I received permission to post the two items I prepared for the raffle. Lynn indicated the painting would be in the $25./donation-ticket category.​
*100 picture photo album with hand painted embellishment of free-spirited, bicycle-riding Maltese,*
*by L. Claire, The Malt Shoppe.*

* &*
*Gallery wrapped 8 x 8” canvas, heat-set original oil painting, lapis blue background entitled: *
* “Tiny Morsel of Sweetness” *
*by L. Claire, The Malt Shoppe.*​ _ (2 views of painting show the design wraps around edge; no frame is needed, ready to hang)


_​


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

RELIEVED! I was so sad that your painting wasn't mentioned...I SO wanted a chance at it :chili:



Malt Shoppe said:


> I'm adding to this thread in case some missed the other mention of these prizes.
> Due to Lynn's inability to work on the raffle at this time, I received permission to post the two items I prepared for the raffle. Lynn indicated the painting would be in the $25./donation-ticket category.​
> *100 picture photo album with hand painted embellishment of free-spirited, bicycle-riding Maltese,*
> *by L. Claire, The Malt Shoppe.*
> ...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I'm adding to this thread in case some missed the other mention of these prizes.
> Due to Lynn's inability to work on the raffle at this time, I received permission to post the two items I prepared for the raffle. Lynn indicated the painting would be in the $25./donation-ticket category.​
> *100 picture photo album with hand painted embellishment of free-spirited, bicycle-riding Maltese,*
> *by L. Claire, The Malt Shoppe.*
> ...


Oh I love that painting, Claire!!! I especially love the deep blue as the background for the malt. It may just be my imagination but the puppy looks quite familiar, LOL! Did you by any chance base this painting on the pic of Emma I submitted on your puppy pic request thread here: A Special Request from YOU (Post 33, Pic # 3)??? Just wondering!! Either way I'll be submitting raffle tickets in hopes to win this for sure!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Nida, I liked the pose. I did 'hair' it up more, didn't try to make it look like her. I wanted it to be a scruffy, playful representation of the Maltese pup that everyone would take a fancy to. 

I liked several of the photos you submitted; she does photograph very well. There are so many really adorable pups in this group; it's hard to make a selection.

This "Tiny Morsel of Sweetness" is trying to help those precious Maltese who aren't as lucky in life.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Claire -- you know I LOVE your work and you've outdone yourself. I was lucky enough to get the journal you contributed last year so this year I'm gunning for that canvas. Might have to arm wrestle Nida for it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Or split custody!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Sue. It's such a nice little canvas that takes up a minute bit of space but gets the job done. It looks good hanging on a wall or leaning against some books, sitting on a shelf or even laying flat as a decorator item.

It's a great opportunity to own an original painting and what could be better than it be of an adorable Maltese! Look at that face, trying hard to help those little Maltese in need.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> RELIEVED! I was so sad that your painting wasn't mentioned...I SO wanted a chance at it :chili:


Thanks Lydia. I waited for Lynn to be able to post it but time was getting short and I wanted it to be a part of the raffle. Thanks for caring.....I appreciate that.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Nida, I liked the pose. I did 'hair' it up more, didn't try to make it look like her. I wanted it to be a scruffy, playful representation of the Maltese pup that everyone would take a fancy to.
> 
> I liked several of the photos you submitted; she does photograph very well. There are so many really adorable pups in this group; it's hard to make a selection.
> 
> This "Tiny Morsel of Sweetness" is trying to help those precious Maltese who aren't as lucky in life.


Claire, you did a beautiful job as always. Thank you for your sweet words about Emma's pics...I'm glad we could help by submitting them. Thanks for doing this painting for such a great cause!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #21*


*100 picture photo album with hand painted embellishment of free-spirited, bicycle-riding Maltese,*
*by L. Claire, The Malt Shoppe. -- donated by The Malt Shoppe(Claire and Blaze)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #22*

*$25.00 Donation to Maltese Rescue of Winner's Choice (in your fluff's name) -- donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #23*


*Leopard Fleece Blankie handmake by Sylvia -- donated by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #24*

*$50 Gift Certificate to Vendor of Winner's Choice-- donated by Bellaratamaltese (Stacy, Marina and fluffs)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #25*

*Purple Handpainted Madan Brush, Purple Madan Comb and Grooming Bag -- donated by KAG (Kerry, Lola and Crissie)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #26*

*Maltese Ceramic -- donated by Cyndrae (Cindy, Lilly and Daisy)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #27*

*Vintage Maltese Candle Holder by Yvonne Bandoni -- donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie and Hope)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #28* 

*Blue Handpainted Madan Brush, Blue Madan Comb and Grooming Bag -- donated by KAG (Kerry, Lola and Crissie)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #29*

*Zebra Fleece Blankie handmake by Sylvia -- donated by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #30*

*Pink Handpainted Madan Brush, Pink Madan Comb and Grooming Bag -- donated by KAG (Kerry, Lola and Crissie)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have finished posting the prizes. If you have sent me info on a prize donation and you do not see it listed, please let me know asap so that i can get it posted.

Thanks again for each of your generous donations.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn did you get my pm about the raffle, and my donation's


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn -I sent you photos of the prizes I'm donating the other day. Hope you got them via e-mail. If not, let me know.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #31*

*XS Pink Dress -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #32*

*Boy's Prince Shirt - Size S -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #33*

*XS Plaid Shirt -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #34*

*Rad to the Bone Hoodie - Size S -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #35*

*Pink Bone Hoodie - Size XS -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #36*

*Pink Polka Dot Reversible Rain Coat - Size XS -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #37*

*Yellow Polka Dot Reversible Raincoat - Size S -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #38*

*Paul Mitchell Oatmeal Shampoo and Conditioner -- donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #39* 
*Minky Blanket made by Sylie -- donated by Sylie (Sylvia and MiMi)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #40*

*Ornament of your fluff by Claire - The Malt Shoppe -- donated by Snowball Pie's Mommi (Marie and Snowball)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have added 10 more prizes and also posted updated pictures of the quilt by Lydiatug (Post #3 - Special Prize #2).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh boy! It looks like Sue had fun shopping.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think Sue shops throughout the year and saves things up for the raffle.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #41*

*Madan Comb donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #42*

*Isle of Dog Shampoo and Conditioner donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #43*

*Madan Comb donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #44*

*Digestive Enzymes, Probiotics and Krill Oil for fluffs and Krill Oil for Humans donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #45*

*Madan Comb donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #46*

*Espree Facial Scrub donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #47*

*Madan Comb donated by Jenny at www.toplinepet.com (KAG - Kerry has prize)*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh boy! It looks like Sue had fun shopping.





Lacie's Mom said:


> I think Sue shops throughout the year and saves things up for the raffle.


Lynn - you know me so well. Yes, i squirrel things away for it especially if there are any sales going on. Luckily I have good willpower and don't keep them for Tyler. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:

Lynn - any chance Yung will donate a lifetime membership or two?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes - I will ask for Lifetime Membership donations.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #48*

*Maltese Salt and Pepper Shakers donated by donnad (Donna, Summer and Chloe)*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #49*

*$25 Gift Certificate to store of Winner's Choice donated by donnad (Donna, Summer and Chloe)*


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So many wonderful prizes! Can't wait to see how much we raise for rescues. Go SM!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #48*
> 
> *Maltese Salt and Pepper Shakers donated by donnad (Donna, Summer and Chloe)*


I totally love these!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I totally love these!!!


Me too!!!! I was almost looking for a "Like" button when I saw them!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #48*
> 
> *Maltese Salt and Pepper Shakers donated by donnad (Donna, Summer and Chloe)*


Oo oo!!! I love them!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> *PRIZE #48*
> 
> *Maltese Salt and Pepper Shakers donated by donnad (Donna, Summer and Chloe)*


Adorable!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*PRIZE #50*

*Lifetime Membership to Spoiled Maltese Forum donated by Spoiled Maltese (Yung and Company)* 
__________________


----------

